# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Cầu Trường Tiền - Du lịch Huế

## hangnt

Du lịch Huế - Cầu Trường Tiền hay còn được gọi là Cầu Tràng Tiền là chiếc cầu dài 402,60m; rộng 5,40m, có sáu vài và mười hai nhịp, được thiết kế theo kiến trúc Gô tích, mỗi nhịp có hình bán nguyệt, bắc qua sông Hương. Đầu cầu phía bắc thuộc phường Phú Hòa, đầu cầu phía nam thuộc phường Phú Hội; ở ngay giữa thành phố Huế.



Căn cứ bài thơ Thuận Hóa thành tức sự của nhà thơ Thái Thuận, thi sĩ Quách Tấn đã cho rằng dưới thời vua Lê Thánh Tôn, sông Hương đã có cầu. Và chiếc cầu đó, được làm bằng song mây bó chặt lại với nhau và nối liền nhau, nên có tên là cầu Mây. Rồi vì cầu có hình cái mống úp lên sông, nên còn có tên là cầu Mống. Trải bao năm tháng, không biết khi nào, cầu Mống được làm lại bằng gỗ, mặt cầu lát bằng ván gỗ lim.



Năm Thành Thái thứ 9 (1897), chiếc cầu trên được nhà cầm quyền Pháp (khi ấy Khâm xứ Trung Kỳ là Levécque) giao cho hãng Eiffel (Pháp) thiết kế (do Gustave Eiffel thiết kế) và khởi công xây dựng lại bằng sắt, đến năm Thành Thái thứ 11 (1899) thì hoàn thành và được mang tên vị vua này. Tổng cộng tiền xây cầu Thành Thái tiêu tốn hết khoảng 400 triệu đồng, là một số tiền lớn vào thời đó.



Năm Giáp Thìn (1904), bão lớn làm cầu hư hỏng nặng. Hai năm sau, tức năm Thành Thái thứ 16 (1906), chiếc cầu mới được sửa chữa lại bằng xi măng cốt thép. Tổng chiều dài cây cầu là 401,10m, rộng 6,20m, có 6 vài, 12 nhịp, mỗi nhịp được thiết kế hình bán nguyệt, các nhịp kế tiếp nhau làm thành một dải sóng đều đặn, mềm mại. Và diện mạo này, vẫn giữ được cho đến ngày hôm nay. Một năm sau, khi vua Thành Thái bị thực dân Pháp đày sang đảo Réunion, thì chính quyện thực dân Pháp cho đổi tên là cầu Clémenceau, theo tên của Georges Clemenceau, một Thủ tướng Pháp thời Thế chiến thứ nhất.



Đến năm 1937, cầu được mở rộng thêm hai hành lang ở hai bên, dành cho người đi bộ, xe đạp và những bao lơn (ban công) hình bán nguyệt được tạo ra ở 5 trụ cầu giữa 2 vai để có chỗ dừng chân, hay né tránh nhau.



Năm 1945 chính phủ Trần Trọng Kim đổi tên là cầu Nguyễn Hoàng.
Năm 1946, trong chiến tranh  cầu bị sập hai nhịp phía tả ngạn. Hai năm sau cầu được tu sửa để qua lại.



Trong Sự kiện Tết Mậu Thân, trụ 3 và nhịp 7 bị phá hủy. Một chiếc cầu phao được dựng lên tạm thời cho người qua sông và sau đó, cầu đã được sửa chữa lại.



Từ năm 1991 đến 1995, công ty Công ty Cầu 1 Thăng Long lãnh trách nhiệm trùng tu, xây lại hai nhịp cầu, đổi màu cầu từ màu dụ bạc sang màu lam. Tất cả các bao lơn cũng bị phá bỏ. Trước đây mặt cầu rộng 6m20, nhưng sau khi sửa chữa xong, chỉ còn 5m40, cho nên chỉ có xe loại nhỏ mới qua lại cầu được.



Mặc dù trải nhiều tên gọi, nhưng từ rất lâu, cái tên cầu Trường Tiền (vì chiếc cầu nằm gần một công trường đúc tiền, gọi tắt là Trường Tiền của nhà Nguyễn và phố Trường Tiền do vua Thành Thái lập năm 1899) vẫn được người dân quen gọi và đã đi vào nhiều bộ môn nghệ thuật... Hiện nay, cầu đã được gắn hệ thống đèn đổi màu làm mất đi nét đẹp vốn có của cây cầu.

*Để đi đến điểm này  bạn có thể tham khảo* tour du lịch huế 1 ngày - tour du lich hue 1 ngay
*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue_
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào_ _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------


## Mituot

Cầu Trường Tiền thì nổi tiếng rồi 
Biểu tượng của Huế đây mà  :cuoi1:  vào ban đem thì đẹp thật

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Cầu Trường Tiền nhìn thơ mộng đúng chất Huế thật

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Cầu Trường Tiền nhìn đẹp quá
Đúng là biểu tượng tiêu biểu của miền Trung

----------


## Hunterist

cây cầu đẹp nhất ở Huế thôi

----------


## vaga_pro2006

đúng là biểu tượng Huế
thơ mộng bình yên

----------


## dung89

Cầu Trường Tiền mà đôi khi cứ nhầm thành Tràng Tiền  :cuoi:

----------

